# possible silver source



## wsrider (Nov 12, 2012)

Hello everyone, I was told the tops of these copper pieces are silver. I did file one down its solid not plated. Does anyone know what they are


----------



## Bizness4you (Nov 12, 2012)

Someone might have thought those where old contractors. They almost look like tips for a plasma cutter or something like that. Looks like they are just copper.


----------



## wsrider (Nov 12, 2012)

Bizness4you said:


> Someone might have thought those where old contractors. They almost look like tips for a plasma cutter or something like that. Looks like they are just copper.



There is a different metal on the copper. Maybe ill take a picture in day light tomorrow.


----------



## NobleMetalWorks (Nov 12, 2012)

Could they have come off some type of HVAC application? Could the silver/copper be silver braze?

When I see silver/copper like that where it looks like the silver has been melted around a copper fitting, or in it, I think of HVAC applications. Silver braze alloys are very common in those types of applications.

Scott


----------



## etack (Nov 12, 2012)

They look like burner orifices. Hope you didn't buy them.

Eric


----------



## wsrider (Nov 13, 2012)

etack said:


> They look like burner orifices. Hope you didn't buy them.
> 
> Eric



No i did not buy them. I just have access to them and was checking if there worth anything other then number 2 copper


----------



## oldgeek (Nov 13, 2012)

They look like they could be temperature/pressure relief devices. The silver looking material is an alloy that melts at a specific design temperature.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Nov 13, 2012)

Fire sprinkler nozzles? Just a guess. If so, I would think the plug alloy would melt easily with a cigarette lighter. Here are some fusible bismuth alloys. The temps are in Fahrenheit.
http://www.rotometals.com/Low-Melting-Alloys-s/21.htm


----------



## wsrider (Nov 13, 2012)

Thanks for all the info guys.


----------



## wsrider (Nov 13, 2012)

goldsilverpro said:


> Fire sprinkler nozzles? Just a guess. If so, I would think the plug alloy would melt easily with a cigarette lighter. Here are some fusible bismuth alloys. The temps are in Fahrenheit.
> http://www.rotometals.com/Low-Melting-Alloys-s/21.htm



I see lead is a large alloy in those pieces. The hardest seems to be the same as the copper when i scratch it . Ill see if it melts quickly with a lighter


----------



## Shaul (Nov 17, 2012)

First thought I had was, it reminded me of the tip of an old Primus stove I had.

Shaul


----------

